# baby mutant 2-tailed scorpion...



## KyuZo (Sep 8, 2009)

one of my baby scorpions is a mutant ninja 2-tailed scorpion.  
I can't post any picture of it right now because i can't find my camera, but as soon i find it.  you will see pictures. it's a C. sculpturatus btw 

and he/she is not for sale.  I do have a bunch of normal babies that i need to get rid of, so... just contact me, they will be dirt cheap @ $1 each


----------



## Devil'sRival (Sep 8, 2009)

Could that be caused by inbreeding or is it something that just happens sometimes? I've seen it in pictures before but never knew what, if anything, would cause that. Are both tails fully functional?

I'll be watching for pictures for sure. It'd be interesting to see pictures of him molting as well. Then again molting may be where he comes into some problems. Good luck with your little mutant.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 8, 2009)

my understanding (not a geneticist or even a biologist by formal training) is that this is more likely to be a conjoined twins type of thing and not a mutation



sweet whatever it is 




i have some ideas for instilling "mutations" in bugs that i might work on later =P


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 8, 2009)

Devil'sRival said:


> Are both tails fully functional?


yes, both tails are fully functionals. the adult female that gave birth was WC  



Devil'sRival said:


> Then again molting may be where he comes into some problems. Good luck with your little mutant.


You know, i was thinking of the same thing and i didn't want to announce it too early worrying that i might jinx it, but if it doesn't work out, then i'll just let it go as long as i tried my best to help him/her.


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 8, 2009)

cacoseraph said:


> my understanding (not a geneticist or even a biologist by formal training) is that this is more likely to be a conjoined twins type of thing and not a mutation


you know, after I did some reading about 2-tailed scorpions, i feel the same way.  someone else was about to bring a pair of double tailed C. sculpturatus together, bred them and didn't get any double tailed offspring.  
this leads me to believe that, like human, these are jointed eggs or embryos.  I will keep most of his siblings and will inbreed them to see the outcome for myself (only if he/she makes it to adulthood). 



cacoseraph said:


> i have some ideas for instilling "mutations" in bugs that i might work on later =P


you're not referring to radiation exposure are you?


----------



## Aztek (Sep 8, 2009)

Why did you include Ninja?


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 9, 2009)

Aztek said:


> Why did you include Ninja?


just because when i said mutant, it remind me of mutant ninja turtles so i said ninja scorpion. plus, i think that he is pretty bad with his 2 tails waving back and forth.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 9, 2009)

Find your camera!:razz:


----------



## Aztek (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, show us


----------



## Phantomias2k (Sep 9, 2009)

for those who can't wait  

http://www.sasionline.org/pepe.htm
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=86330

@KyuZo:
I hope your very special little baby will have a good and long lasting life


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 9, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Find your camera!:razz:


found it!!! pictures coming soon. 

STAY TUNE!


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 9, 2009)

Phantomias2k said:


> @KyuZo:
> I hope your very special little baby will have a good and long lasting life


thanks, I hope so too.  not all two-tailed are the same and this one is definitely different from the rest.


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 9, 2009)

what do you guys think?????


----------



## tekkendarklord (Sep 9, 2009)

that is so freakin cool!!! I think you could sell that for like hundreds of dollars or somethin and I'm just wonderin maybe it could kill 2 crickets at the same time LOL


----------



## 1crazygecko (Sep 9, 2009)

*Nice*

Beasted!!!....you should sell.. before it molts...lol
 goodluck


----------



## CaptainDribsong (Sep 9, 2009)

That's amazing! I don't blame you for not wanting to sell it- but how about the molts? XD


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh man, that's rad! ..it IS a ninga!, a mega black-belt ninja!


----------



## Aztek (Sep 10, 2009)

It's not really a two tailed scorpion...
More like a two rear-ended scorpion
The split starts at the mesasoma


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Aztek said:


> It's not really a two tailed scorpion...
> More like a two rear-ended scorpion
> The split starts at the mesasoma


it is really a 2-tailed scorpion  got 2 tails doesn't it?!

i'll be interested to see if it can molt through as well.

also- it is interesting to see where the "split" occurs. aztek brought up a good point that the split occurs farther up. the others i have seen (just from the other couple of websites) the split occured right at the start of the tail. hopefully it molts through like the others did.


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 10, 2009)

this is crazy too:


			
				google said:
			
		

> Nevertheless, the most anomalous case corresponds to a second instar of Centruroides gracilis that was born with three complete tails and six telsons.


wierd!!

picture here

either way, i'm sure someone's mentioned this before, although i didn't see it on a search... 

i thought it was sweet.


----------



## Marks350z (Sep 10, 2009)

i hope this bugger gets through his molts! this is pretty whicked!


----------



## Aztek (Sep 10, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> this is crazy too:
> 
> 
> wierd!!
> ...


That's actually pretty ugly.


----------



## josh_r (Sep 10, 2009)

judging by the size, it looks like it has already molted before.


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Aztek said:


> That's actually pretty ugly.


oh yeah, it looked all messed up. didn't look nearly as cool or functional as the 2-metasoma 2-telson scorps we see.


----------



## Aztek (Sep 10, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> oh yeah, it looked all messed up. didn't look nearly as cool or functional as the 2-metasoma 2-telson scorps we see.


Maybe if it was more symmetrical.

But everything is just popping out of nowhere!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 10, 2009)

That's even cooler than Mr. Mephesto's 4-assed monkey  Have you tried confusing it with multiple prey items to see if the telsons will strike independently?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 10, 2009)

That's AWESOME! Hope the little guy survives to adulthood!


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 11, 2009)

Marks350z said:


> i hope this bugger gets through his molts! this is pretty whicked!


Yea, i hope so too.  i am kinda worry that it won't because of the way the mesosoma is split like that and it'll may be hard for it to put that out.


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 11, 2009)

josh_r said:


> judging by the size, it looks like it has already molted before.


it is a second instar


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 11, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> That's even cooler than Mr. Mephesto's 4-assed monkey  Have you tried confusing it with multiple prey items to see if the telsons will strike independently?


I'll try to see if he uses both tails when he does his killing, normally i just throw a fruit fly or a cricket in there and come back later to see that he's eating it.  

he seems to be eating and pooping ok with no problem


----------



## John Apple (Sep 11, 2009)

man that is neet as all heck


----------



## BelfastScorpion (Sep 14, 2009)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Bazzgazm (Sep 14, 2009)

i second that and judging where the split is it's very viable he could make it well into adult hood....    you might have to assist with the molts slightly..


you know the more we breed these the more things we'll find out... =)


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 14, 2009)

That's the nicest looking two-tailed scorpion I've seen. Congrats! 
You should find someone with a decent camera to at least have some good photos if it dies.


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 15, 2009)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> That's the nicest looking two-tailed scorpion I've seen. Congrats!
> You should find someone with a decent camera to at least have some good photos if it dies.


now that you mentioned it, i might just do that, and i know just the guy.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 15, 2009)

Had to come back & have another look- I love these Mutter museum style natural abberations.  What are you going to do with the body when it reincarnates?


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Sep 15, 2009)

lucky guy.. all the best


----------



## Kelicero (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations, KyuZo!!!!!

You have the most beautiful scorpion in the world.

Can you upload a video, of the scorp using both tails? I would like to see him attacking a cricket.

Thanks


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 17, 2009)

Kelicero said:


> Congratulations, KyuZo!!!!!
> 
> You have the most beautiful scorpion in the world.
> 
> ...


he doesn't eat when i am around. also, when i touch his container, he would drop his food and run.  it was kinda hard for me to even get his pictures. 

He is isolated from the rest and i am trying to provide him with the optimum condition.  

and when he molt i will update.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 27, 2009)

*Successful Molt*

this happened today on the 26th he/she molted into 3rd instar.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 27, 2009)

That is amazing! More amazing that it moulted successfully!


----------



## saxman146 (Oct 27, 2009)

ONE bullet dodged for sure....


----------



## Anthony Straus (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome news, Congrats!


----------



## Animalia (Oct 27, 2009)

that is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## rasputin (Oct 27, 2009)

Heck yeah, you and Roman are having good luck with getting the mutants to survive this year - well done!


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 27, 2009)

Ride that pony!  I think you are good to go with this special one!  That is really cool!


----------



## toxicmamba (Nov 15, 2009)

awesome , any updates..


----------



## rasputin (Nov 15, 2009)

Give us some updates, how's it coming along?

Here's some research notes that might help:

1995. The Journal of Arachnology 23 :199—201
RESEARCH NOTES
REPORT ON A RARE DEVELOPMENTAL ANOMALY IN THE SCORPION, CENTRUROIDES VITTATUS (BUTHIDAE)


----------



## dangriga (Nov 17, 2009)

That mutant looks more amazing than ours.  
congrats!
How is he?


----------



## winter_in_tears (Nov 17, 2009)

wow, now that is some crazy stuff here!


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi and thanks for all the comments everyone.  sorry i have been busy lately and i haven't check the scorpions forum lately.  
he/she is doing great.   after the molt, he/she resume eating like normal and hopefully will molt again soon.  

i'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone else hear the theme to "teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" reading the title?


----------



## Animalia (Nov 21, 2009)

KyuZo said:


> Hi and thanks for all the comments everyone.  sorry i have been busy lately and i haven't check the scorpions forum lately.
> he/she is doing great.   after the molt, he/she resume eating like normal and hopefully will molt again soon.
> 
> i'll keep everyone posted.


are you going to try to breed him?(her?) just incase you know? im not saying introducing freak scorps into the hobby is a smart thing. But learning the outcome and the affects is a smart thing


----------



## H. laoticus (Nov 21, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Does anyone else hear the theme to "teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" reading the title?


lol good times


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 21, 2009)

Animalia said:


> are you going to try to breed him?(her?) just incase you know? im not saying introducing freak scorps into the hobby is a smart thing. But learning the outcome and the affects is a smart thing


yea, i doubt that I will get more two tails by breeding him/her to another scorpion.  However, I will do so anyway, just to expand our understand on how this mutation came to be (meaning that is it a real genetic mutation or just 2 embryos fused).  also, to increase my chances of getting more two tails, i kept all of its' siblings and plan on inbreeding them.  

it will be a while before they mature and breed, but like i said, i'll keep you guys inform.  

thanks


----------



## Kathy (Feb 20, 2010)

Time for an update!!!


----------



## Jay Money (Feb 27, 2010)

...and more pictures! :clap:


----------

